# I need urgent help please! My rabbits nail is half broken!!



## pwiincezz (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi my baby boy jumped from my back two days ago and shook his paw, I inspected both paws but didn't see anything. Today when I picked him up I saw dry blood & his nail half hanging on and off. I don't know what to do!! Last time his whole nail came off and I didn't even know, anyways it grew back and now this has happened. He won't let me cut it with nail cutters, so should I leave it or go to the vets? Please help I hate seeing him hurt. He's a dwarf rabbit and always gets himself stuck in bad situations :'(


----------



## PaGal (Jun 14, 2013)

If you are concerned about it then you can take him to the vets. If you leave it I would think at some point it may get pulled off by snagging in carpet or some such. I would have septic powder available in case it starts to bleed again. If you don't have that then corn starch should do the job. Keep an eye out for an infection.

Is it broke through the nail or is it broken off from the end of the toe? I would be more concerned if it was the end of the toe then just the nail split through although I know that would hurt.


----------



## ladysown (Jun 14, 2013)

"he won't let you trim it?" 

Whose in charge there you or the bunny?

Hold him firmly, trim off the broken nail, and then reward your bunny with a head pat. 

He'll be better off (no more risk of it snagging on something and making a bad situation worse). AND you have the side benefit of teaching your bunny now that you really do know what is best and that you handling him firmly (aka with confidence) is perfectly okay.

And KEEP HIS NAILS well trimmed from now on to help prevent this from reoccurring.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2013)

Get some help to hold him and get it clipped.


----------



## pwiincezz (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments. I didn't have it in me to trim his nail I was scared so I held him & my mum trimmed it near to where it was broken from. Luckily for both us & the rabbit the other tiny part came off & now his nail is black, the way it was last time he broke it. It's not bleeding or causing him pain. Last time this happened I was told it would grow back & it did so I'm just hoping for the same. Bugs Bunny isn't a trusting rabbit, he's always been like that so it's harder to cut his nails, so I always hold him down & my mum does it. He actually believes she's his mum so yeah.. Anyway thank you once again!!


----------



## Lynslee (Jun 15, 2013)

If you don't keep your bun's nails trimmed, it could lead to sore hocks. This is VERY painful for your bunny.

You should get your bunny use to being held at least once a week for minor check ups from you!!!

Weekly brushing, teeth check, ear check, fur check, butt check, AND nail check!!! If you do this on a weekly basis, you won't need to pay for expensive medical bills in the future.

Oh yeah, after I finish doing my weekly checks with my bun buns, I immediately give them ONE PLAIN Cheerio. This keeps them happy and let's them know that EVERYTHING is OK "o)

Good Luck!!


----------

